# Gen2 Cruze Badgeless Grill!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like it. It would be nice to have a before pic to compare though as I have a Gen I myself.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I can probably get a before and after


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I like the look.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice! Wish I could do that to my Gen 1 without having to cut the front end apart.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

hmm i like it better without the plastidip part


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Not my cup of tea, but your work is evident, good job doing you!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Well done! Could you make one with the stock RS grill pattern?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

nice


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

how? i wanna do that to my 18 hatch!!


----------

